# Roamer Pocket Watch - Help Needed!



## holoferno (Mar 2, 2013)

Hello,

I own a vintage Roamer pocket watch which I have inherited from my grandfather.










I am trying to find some information about it, but so far I didn't have much luck in doing so.

I would really appreciate if someone could provide any information about it (e.g. when was it made).

Thank you!


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

I can't answer your question. There is no simple easy way to date Roamers.

The vintage Roamer website run by Kris is a good place to find some information.


----------



## pkryder (Dec 25, 2012)

Does seem to be very difficult to find any where to get a date for this. Google found a couple of identical looking dials both suggested this is a 17 jewel movement but no info on age, not sure if this helps date it. Can you open it up? Maybe there will be some repair marks or other info that would help date it?


----------



## holoferno (Mar 2, 2013)

Dr_Niss said:


> I can't answer your question. There is no simple easy way to date Roamers.
> 
> The vintage Roamer website run by Kris is a good place to find some information.


I've come across Kris's website maybe a month ago and contacted him using e-mail address provided in Contact section, but there is no reply yet.



pkryder said:


> Does seem to be very difficult to find any where to get a date for this. Google found a couple of identical looking dials both suggested this is a 17 jewel movement but no info on age, not sure if this helps date it. Can you open it up? Maybe there will be some repair marks or other info that would help date it?


I am not confident in opening it on my own, I wouldn't want to damage it.

If I don't get any info I can take it to local watch shop and ask them to open it up.

Thanks for your help!


----------

